# Voice Channel Grabber



## DichterNebel (Feb 21, 2022)

DichterNebel submitted a new resource:

Voice Channel Grabber - Sync your StreamKit Voice Overlay Browser Source in OBS with your current voice channel in Discord.



> If you are a streamer using OBS and Discord StreamKit Overlay and you are using different voice channels when streaming you will want this thing for synchronizing your OBS Browser Source automagically.
> 
> Demo:
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------

